# Spicy Pickled Eggs



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

For some reason I've been craving some spicy pickled eggs lately so I threw together a batch last night, pretty dang easy and tasty.

Boil the amount of eggs to your liking, keeping in mind they only stay good for about 7-10 days. Don't put in so many your batch goes bad. My wife won't touch them so I only do about 10. Hard boil them and put one layer of them on the bottom of the jar.

Next add a few of your desired peppers/jalepenos. I use jalapenos and fresno red peppers. I cut mine in half, I like them better that way but by all means you can just drop them in whole. I dice up a shallot and add at this point. Repeat the layering process until the glass jar is about 3/4 the way full, then add in vinegar, some red wine vinegarette, your favorite pickle juice, some whole black peppercorns, half an onion, and you are set. Let it sit in the fridge overnight and its game on!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That sounds strangely delcicious!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh Oh, this could be the recipe of da month for February!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, those sound good! Reminds me of a couple other recipes discussed a while back..

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=33464


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If you did these in a warm bath and used real canning bottles and lids, they should keep.
We do the hot peppers of choice w/ sliced onions the way you would bottles pickles and they are outstanding. We do some with the seeds and some without, depending on how hot you want them. We did bottled Habenaro's one year..........WOW! very warm, but good.
I'll bet this could be done the same way, then they would keep for quite a while, and you could do a good sized batch at once, instead of having to do them as often.
I carry bottled eggs with jalapenos in my store that are preserved, and they sell like crazy!


----------



## Riley Dabling (Jan 2, 2011)

Boo ya


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Yesterday I was feeling the need for some pickled eggs. I used the juice from some very spicy pickles, candied jalapeos, and dill pickles. I threw in some fresh cilantro and garlic. I waited a few hours before I couldnt take it any more and tried one. They are going to be great.


----------

